# old kawasaki TA33 strimmer carb



## courierdude (Oct 12, 2012)

hi all, first post..
i have just bought a job lot of strimmers/brushcutters, some surprisingly old-brushkings that look nearly 30 years old(that start and run!)...
im not very good with small engines and the carbs-specifically on a TA33 kawasaki strimmer. the carb is flooding and not allowing the strimmer to run, i dont know if a photo would help but i cant seen to get the float chamber off(are they called float chambers on small engines-do they have a float?)

basically i cant find any info on this 1984 TA33 hoping that there is a kawasaki strimmer fanatic that might know what the carb is and how i can dismantle it a little more.

the only obvious thing i can say about it is that it has a slide throttle. it does turn over but dies as soon as it starts up..wondering if anyone familiar knows of a compatible carb that will fit? does seem to resemble the TD33 a little if that means anything to anyone? heres hoping. neil


----------

